
Data: Vancouver Average Home Price Plunges 20% in 1 Month - randomname2
http://globalnews.ca/news/2887766/data-is-the-metro-vancouver-real-estate-market-in-free-fall/
======
natch
The provincial government instituted a 15% real estate tax levied on foreign
buyers that went into effect in July. So, no surprise here.

There are plenty of people supporting the tax who actually wanted prices to
come down, and the tax is having the intended effect.

[http://globalnews.ca/news/2846122/b-c-to-bring-in-foreign-
bu...](http://globalnews.ca/news/2846122/b-c-to-bring-in-foreign-buyer-tax-
finance-minister/)

